# Megabus fire in Danbury, CT



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 19, 2015)

Van Hool TD925 running Boston-New York City caught fire on I-84 while passing through Danbury, CT.

http://foxct.com/2015/03/19/megabus-catches-fire-on-i-84-in-danbury/.


----------

